# How to knit Spring Stitch



## bridgegc (Jan 5, 2014)

Please click on link below on how to knit this stitch




Thank you


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, very unique stitch :lol:


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

could not get any sound


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

wow that is so cool


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Very cool but I don't think I would have the patience.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For those who prefer text and photos over video: http://knittingunlimited.blogspot.ca/2014/09/spring-knitting-stitch.html


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

This is one of those visual tutorials without sound.



felix said:


> could not get any sound


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

wow! I've never seen anything like this before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Really neat stitch but I think it is a yarn eater. Would be really nice for a hat or for cuffs and collar on a sweater cost.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Such an interesting AND pretty stitch. Jessica Jean I've bookmarked your link.I'm definitely pictures and text!
Thank you both for the links.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful stitch,thanks for posting.


----------



## love2spin (Mar 10, 2015)

Linday said:


> Really neat stitch but I think it is a yarn eater. Would be really nice for a hat or for cuffs and collar on a sweater cost.


I agree. Wonder if it would be a good border for a shawl, then do a purl bind off.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I tried this last week and it is a pain in the a$$. I have no patience for that. There was another similar to it with little different technique but still a pain.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

bridgegc said:


> Please click on link below on how to knit this stitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a great stitch for a blanket thank you


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Cool :thumbup:


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Interesting! The "Flowers in a Row" below that is also pretty. I may have to try it, and translate to lefty. Yikes, but maybe worth it!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful - Thanks


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Really like this stitch. Agreed that it is a yarn eater, but would be great as an embellishment.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For those who prefer text and photos over video: http://knittingunlimited.blogspot.ca/2014/09/spring-knitting-stitch.html


Thank you!! Now you can have a big laugh...dingy me thought spring was referring to the upcoming spring season.....oops! Very interesting stitch, thanks again for the written version.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW, this would take yards of extra yarn! May be nice for a small section but not an entire project. Have bookmarked anyway.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For those who prefer text and photos over video: http://knittingunlimited.blogspot.ca/2014/09/spring-knitting-stitch.html


Thank you, Jessica-Jean. I have bookmarked this as I, too, like text and pictures. A most interesting stitch.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

This stitch is definitely a gluttonous yarn hog on a very hungry day. When I tried it I found it very hard to manage at first and then decided, as someone else also did, that it is a major full-blown royal PITA. However, I think that used judiciously it could be an interesting addition to some projects and on some things like toys might even provide a needed feature in a very interesting way.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I HAD NO IDEA WHAT SPRING STITCH WAS WONDERFUL YOU TUBE THANK YOU CAN'T WAIT TO GIVE IT A GO.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for this very interesting stitch. I watched the video and also filed the instructions. Might come in handy with some small project.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I made a cell phone case with that stitch and it is very cushioned. Dropped the phone and it works like I thought it would.(by accident) I am making a tunic sweater with a panel down the front of the stitch and stocking stitch on each side. Am planning to take it up as a boatneck and probably just stocking for the back. Don't think I will put sleeves on it. One thing I like, if you miss miss grabbing the yarn to complete the stitch, it only unravels that part to redo. Not using a pattern. And it really is a yarn hog! I also think it shows off best with solid colors.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Neat idea for a "one of a kind " blanket.. thanks xo WS


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Unusual & fun.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, neat stitch


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

felix said:


> could not get any sound


The video is silent.


----------

